# Suffering Daily and Tired of it



## melaniemetz (Jun 26, 2012)

I am 36 years old and have had "IBS-C" for as long as I can remember but it used to mean simple bloating and lots of gas and some constipation.2 years ago it changed. I had severe pain for about 20 seconds in my splenic flexure/ redundant colon area and from there it all went downhill. I have since changed my diet, exercise daily, lost 30 pounds and do all kinds of alternative therapies and herbal remedies....only to find no relief. I have eliminated gluten, dairy, soy, sugar and all grains and am now at the point of severe bloating no matter what I eat...or don't eat!Sometimes my mornings are ok but by mid-afternoon into late evening I am so bloated I can hardly stand up. It doesn't matter if I ate anything or not. If I do eat, it's mostly warm homemade soup or a veggie/fruit smoothie. If I don't lay down to help the gas move, I get severe heart palpitations, dizziness and headaches, especially when I attempt to eat dinner. The first bite of food brings on all the symptoms (beyond my standard distention/ discomfort that hardly ever goes away). I do have a redundant colon with the extra length in upper left GI, above the "normal" splenic flexure. X-rays and MRI show a very distended stomach full of gas and lots of gas bubbles in the large intestine (especially upper left) and show lots of the colon pushed up against the diaphragm and stomach. Sometimes when I eat I feel like my colon is strangling my stomach. When I get severe bloating in this area my heart PVC's are severe. And yet the doctor's won't acknowledge the symptoms are related. I KNOW they are.All other tests come back negative...no celiac, no upper GI issues (besides contant distended stomach), all blood tests are normal. And therefore I MUST be healthy...even though I can barely make it through my work day and then spend all evening laying on the floor trying to manually push the gas out of my colon (which can take hours to accomplish).I take pro-biotics daily, magnesium-oxide, many herbal rememdies, and get colonics weekly. Colonics bring the most relief, but only for a day or 2!! How do I find relief for more than a day??? I'm SO FRUSTRATED!!! I can't function normally from being in so much pain, especially when the heart PVCs flair up and I get light headed (again, this only occurs when the splenic flexure redundant colon area is bloated, which happens every evening).Over the past 2 years I have taken on an extremely healthy lifestyle and have gone through emotional therapy as well. Yet, symptoms continue to get worse, to the point of really not being able to eat much, especially at dinner. God forbid I try to have a drink on a Friday night!! I truly feel that if the redundant part of my colon was removed I might be able eat again, and fart again! The gas wouldn't stay stuck for hours/days in all those kinks up by my diaphragm.Anyway, I know others suffer too and I truly feel for every one of you! I feel so lost right now. Not sure what to do next. Does anyone else have a redundant colon? Had surgery? My GI doc says no one will do the surgery for me (I guess because I'm not officially in an emergency state...but I think I will be if something isn't done).Thanks for listening to my story! Let me know if you have any advice! I feel like I've tried it all but maybe not. Maybe there is something that might help, at least help me make it through the day a little easier.Thank you!


----------



## jo0571 (Aug 13, 2012)

HiIve just read your post and my symptoms are very similar. I am persistently bloated, always burping and full of wind and I am so tired of it. I am frequently tired and feel really uncomfortable. I have been to the doctors three times because of this over the past 5-6 months and keep being told its IBS. The last time I went they did a full blood count on me which came back normal. I just take peppermint capsules every day and try various other things like zantac, windeze and gaviscon, but nothing really helps. I keep stressing that I have something serious and probably read too much on the internet. My main concern at the moment is that I feel pressure on my chest and am just hoping its the wind pressure and nothing more serious. Ive started feeling a bit like I have flue symptoms too and get hot and cold and feel sick but when I read the IBS websites they say you can get lots of variious symptoms with IBS. Have you had any other physical symptoms?Thanks, JO


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

[/quote]hi guys...read your stories and i wonder if the two of you eat much fruit.....fructose would cause these symptoms....i don't eat fruit anymore...not even cooked fruit...... and have seen some good changes in regards to bloating and gas........let me know....just curious. maitland


----------



## Terry K (Sep 27, 2012)

Try eliminating any citric acids, tomatoes, coffee... I am sorry to have to narrow your list of eatable things but I have to do it also; and the list of [barely] eatable and expensive things grows smaller every month. You really have to read your labels as there is a lot of citric acid in a lot of products (That means don't forget your glasses when you go to the store as labels are hard enough to read with good eyesight); and tomatoes are in a lot of products too. And don't do like I do once in a while when I hit rock-bottom... I say to myself "If I am going to die then I will eat exactly what I want to eat". So I go out and get huge pizza and a 7-up or Sprite and stuff myself. It does not usually get bad for a day or so afterwards but when it "hits you", Wow! Then you wish you would not have done that. So it requires discipline on your part. More later as I am new to this site...


----------



## PoopiePalace (Oct 12, 2012)

melaniemetz said:


> I am 36 years old and have had "IBS-C" for as long as I can remember but it used to mean simple bloating and lots of gas and some constipation.2 years ago it changed. I had severe pain for about 20 seconds in my splenic flexure/ redundant colon area and from there it all went downhill. I have since changed my diet, exercise daily, lost 30 pounds and do all kinds of alternative therapies and herbal remedies....only to find no relief. I have eliminated gluten, dairy, soy, sugar and all grains and am now at the point of severe bloating no matter what I eat...or don't eat!Sometimes my mornings are ok but by mid-afternoon into late evening I am so bloated I can hardly stand up. It doesn't matter if I ate anything or not. If I do eat, it's mostly warm homemade soup or a veggie/fruit smoothie. If I don't lay down to help the gas move, I get severe heart palpitations, dizziness and headaches, especially when I attempt to eat dinner. The first bite of food brings on all the symptoms (beyond my standard distention/ discomfort that hardly ever goes away). I do have a redundant colon with the extra length in upper left GI, above the "normal" splenic flexure. X-rays and MRI show a very distended stomach full of gas and lots of gas bubbles in the large intestine (especially upper left) and show lots of the colon pushed up against the diaphragm and stomach. Sometimes when I eat I feel like my colon is strangling my stomach. When I get severe bloating in this area my heart PVC's are severe. And yet the doctor's won't acknowledge the symptoms are related. I KNOW they are.All other tests come back negative...no celiac, no upper GI issues (besides contant distended stomach), all blood tests are normal. And therefore I MUST be healthy...even though I can barely make it through my work day and then spend all evening laying on the floor trying to manually push the gas out of my colon (which can take hours to accomplish).I take pro-biotics daily, magnesium-oxide, many herbal rememdies, and get colonics weekly. Colonics bring the most relief, but only for a day or 2!! How do I find relief for more than a day??? I'm SO FRUSTRATED!!! I can't function normally from being in so much pain, especially when the heart PVCs flair up and I get light headed (again, this only occurs when the splenic flexure redundant colon area is bloated, which happens every evening).Over the past 2 years I have taken on an extremely healthy lifestyle and have gone through emotional therapy as well. Yet, symptoms continue to get worse, to the point of really not being able to eat much, especially at dinner. God forbid I try to have a drink on a Friday night!! I truly feel that if the redundant part of my colon was removed I might be able eat again, and fart again! The gas wouldn't stay stuck for hours/days in all those kinks up by my diaphragm.Anyway, I know others suffer too and I truly feel for every one of you! I feel so lost right now. Not sure what to do next. Does anyone else have a redundant colon? Had surgery? My GI doc says no one will do the surgery for me (I guess because I'm not officially in an emergency state...but I think I will be if something isn't done).Thanks for listening to my story! Let me know if you have any advice! I feel like I've tried it all but maybe not. Maybe there is something that might help, at least help me make it through the day a little easier.Thank you!


----------

